# Live At The Checkerboard Lounge 1981



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Has any one here picked this double LP set up and listened to it yet? What are your thoughts as to its quality? I have and I'm over all quite pleased EXCEPT for tehe B side of record 1 where this a scratching sound through most of the second song and a 3rd of the way through the last song. This is the first time I've ever encountered something like this from new vinyl.


----------

